# AMD A8 processor not supported by Throttlestop



## yayo324 (Nov 12, 2020)

cpu no compatible throttlestop
Does anyone know why I know this I have an amd a8 processor


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2020)

Throttlestop does not support AMD processors.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop does not support any AMD CPUs.
> 
> The BD PROCHOT signal path, that many Intel owners like to disable, does not exist on AMD CPUs.



From a previous thread about this question.


----------

